# Aussie monitors rarity



## Kennedyman01 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi,
About a year ago I been interested in Aussie dwarf monitors. Ever since I've been doing alot of research in hopes of keeping one in the future.

I find it really difficult to find anyone selling pygmy mulga monitors. I was wondering are there any breeders out there atm? This will be my first reptile and I'm determine to find one as I find them really cool.


----------



## Shikito123 (Jun 3, 2020)

they arent really rare at all. However if its your first reptile i will just warn you, some people may have a go at you for jumping in with a monitor. However if you research as mch as you can, go onto facebook and ask around for people that keep them, and talk to those keepers. You should be all good. I think Peter Birch keeps and breeds them. worth talking to him about them. 
Good Luck!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 4, 2020)

A lot of people get an Ackie (Varanus acanthurus) or Ridge-tailed monitor as their first monitor .This might be your best option.
Although my first monitor was actually a pair of Lacies (Varanus varius) but I had 20 years of reptile experience beforehand and my son also had a Gillens.(Varanus gilleni). These are beautiful creatures but not all that common in the hobby, in fact they seem hard to find, as I have been trying to find a replacement for my son's Gillens


----------

